# Overnighter deep dropping and tuna



## trout_sniper (May 12, 2011)

Have a trip booked for June 13-14 on 38’ fountain. Need 1-2 more guys to fill trip cost is $650 per person. We’re going on Critical Charters boat leaving from Freeport leaving early morning and returning the next evening about 36 hours.


----------

